# Updated list of Hatred - Kayak fisherman



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

As a Kayak fisherman, there are a few things I really hate. My list was added to and updated over the weekend. It now reads:

1. Cottonwood.
2. Wind
3. Al Qaeda
4. Lightning
5. The WNBA

That is all.

Bassthumb


----------



## Joe.mahan (Jul 26, 2015)

Cottonwood for sure!! the only way to get it off the line is to bite it off! or let it dry and pluck it like a guitar string....if you have micro guides you might as well leave it in the rod locker!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I appreciate the fact that cottonwood and wind edged out Al Qaeda.  
Ever paddle around a 100# dog in the front of a canoe on a windy day while trying to fish? If so, "wind" would edge out cottonwood.
Good list!


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hahaha! Cottonwood is terrible. Not much longer though.


----------



## toy boater (Aug 15, 2008)

1. Lightning
2. Wind
3. MI non-resident license fee
4. Chores or commitments of any kind, when weather is good


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes that Michigan fee is terrible @$70, but when you consider how many great lakes are only an hour north of Toledo, then you compare it to how many are an hour away within Ohio it is worth it. So many great Michigan lakes. Id say the Ohio license is even worse @$19 because the only thing I fish regular in Ohio anymore is Metzgers. Everything else is Michigan.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

You forgot bad low back pain.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

The WNBA.......now that's funny! 
I have democrats as #1


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I'll add dummazzes who politicise fun threads.


----------



## dhf125 (May 5, 2014)

Bassthumb said:


> As a Kayak fisherman, there are a few things I really hate. My list was added to and updated over the weekend. It now reads:
> 
> 1. Cottonwood.
> 2. Wind
> ...


I would put trash on that list somewhere. It is really disgusting all the garbage along the shorelines. You can't get away from it no matter where you kayak.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Lowly trashy bait jackers along the bank should be added to the list. 

You dont know cootton wood if you dont fly fish! ;-)


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Bassthumb said:


> As a Kayak fisherman, there are a few things I really hate. My list was added to and updated over the weekend. It now reads:
> 
> 1. Cottonwood.
> 2. Wind
> ...


Thats a weird ass list.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> I'll add dummazzes who politicise fun threads.


Damn streamstalker...feel better?


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

I think you can bump wind up to the #1 spot now Bassthumb.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

No doubt about it.14 straight hours of howling wind 20-30 mph, wind is #1. I think it was the worst wind day of the year so far. Def the worst day that I had fished.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

At least the fish cooperated I suppose...


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah it was steady, but still stung losing the only two big ones I hooked. Now the 90 degree days with bluebird skies are here for a while. I'm ready for September.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

1.) Forgetting the gatorade bottle. 
2.) Small tackle boxes that slide under/behind the seat.
3.) Trying to stand up after an extended period sitting in the yak.
4.) Hooking my lure/fly on the front lifting cord of the yak.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I love the idea of yak fishing, but don't your legs and butt get cramped sitting with your legs str8 out or slightly bent?
I usually fish 5-12 hours...and then too, how do ya take a pee in one a them?
How funny it would be to watch ME getting into one and out of a yak. If a little younger and a bit more spry, I'd take a shot at it cause it just looks like so much FUN!!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Actually, yaks are pretty comfy, in my opinion.
See above post about gatorade jug regarding relieving oneself.
Beer cans will work too, but that requires a higher level of, um, accuracy.
'Course you can always pull up to shore and stretch out once in a while too.
I've had buds out that were 70+ years old, they did fine.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

My kayak is self scupping, I just let it fly.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

#2 on my list is losing my paddle while trying to pull my yak out of the water due to 30mph winds....yea BT, that definitely happened. Got home and didn't have it.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Bassthumb said:


> My kayak is self scupping, I just let it fly.


Haha! You sit-on-top guys got it made.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Geez creek, I can surely relate to #3 on your list. I've had " rubber legs " many times getting out after extended paddles Even fell down one time after getting out in front of a large group on land. Felt like a dope! The older I get the goofier I look at the take out spot.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Last year took two older buddies on Bass Lake. We were out for 6+ hours. We all felt fine.
UNTIL we got to the take out! All three of us were hunched over - couldn't stand up straight for 5 - 10 minutes.
Hilarious - three grown men walking around like the hunchback. There was a lady sitting there on a bench
just smiling at us fools.. . .. . .


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow big time bummer there NC


----------



## toy boater (Aug 15, 2008)

Bassthumb said:


> My kayak is self scupping, I just let it fly.


Guess if you had a tandem kayak a _real_ pissing contest would ensue.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

toy boater said:


> Guess if you had a tandem kayak a _real_ pissing contest would ensue.


I'd hate to be the guy in front!


----------



## HippieFishing (Jun 15, 2015)

Joe.mahan said:


> Cottonwood for sure!! the only way to get it off the line is to bite it off! or let it dry and pluck it like a guitar string....if you have micro guides you might as well leave it in the rod locker!


You are not kidding about the micro guides. Had that mess all jammed up in my guides, which made it nearly impossible to retrieve my line, unless I picked it out every other cast. Cottonwood is Kryptonite to micro guides!


----------

